# Molting Turtle



## runnah (May 5, 2015)

IMG_8962 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2015)

love turtles.


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2015)

Interesting; never seen that before.


----------



## astroNikon (May 5, 2015)

I've never seen that.
Awesome !!


----------



## snerd (May 5, 2015)

Really cool! I've never seen it either. I reckon the shell is soft at this stage?


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limr (May 5, 2015)

Agreed - very cool and not something you see every day.

I wonder if he's all self-conscious about it


----------



## baturn (May 5, 2015)

Great capture! Like the others, I've never seen that before.


----------

